# Sad News about Maui.........



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry for Maui. What an adorable pup and to be so sick is devastating. I also feel for the family who has to give him up; I hope Dirks can find that girl another pup to love while she goes through her cancer treatments. Sad all around


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh, no*

Oh, Maggie's Mom, I am so very sorry for Maui's diagnosis, but I know you will love and cherish him for his time on earth. So, so unfair for this little boy and you to go through.

Praying Rio is alright.

What beautiful babies they are.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no! Poor Maui. I am glad he is coming back into the rescue to be loved for the rest of his life!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Awww poor Maui. So sorry for him and his new family. Certainly hope his remaining days are filled with lots of love.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Prayers for both Maui and that little girl!.
What an all-around sad story!.
I hope that Rio will work and Maui has a wonderful,even if it is a short life!.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so sad. I'm sure a loving family will make the rest of his time happy.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awww the poor boy. I am sorry he and the family are going through this...it's just such a sad story.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That is so sad. Poor little guy. I hope he finds happiness with his foster family. There are no expiration dates, right? He may just beat the odds. I hope his sibling is healthy and can go the family of the sick child. I hope she recovers to live a long healthy life too. Prayers for them all.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about his diagnosis. Hopefully he will live a long time back with Dirks and hopefully Rio will get a great diagnosis and they can take him. And prayers that the little girl will go into remission.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Whatever time left Maui has , he will be *loved and cherished by all of us *at Dirks fund. He will go live at Bob's House(President of Dirksfund) till its his time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh no! Poor Maui. I'm sure he will have a good home with you and Dirks until his time comes!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Mary. How terrible! Is there anything we can do for Maui to make his time special? Does he need anything?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Oh Mary. How terrible! Is there anything we can do for Maui to make his time special? Does he need anything?


I don't want to sound smart allecky, but the little guy needs a new heart. Unfortunately, you can't put a prognosis on a grade 5 heart murmur.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about poor Maui. I am so thankful he will spend the rest of his life with people who will love him, and make his time here very special, for however long he may have. I so hope that Rio is able to be with the little girl with Cancer, and praying for a remission for her as well. Sometimes, life can seem so unfair.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

What I meant was could we send toys or anything. Or is Dirk's going to set up a special fund for him? I understand the seriousness of his condition. I didn't know if costly vet bills were coming in and they needed some assistance.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no !!! How devastating. I so hope Rio checks out a-ok and can be a comfort to that family. Sweet ear rubs and kisses from the Dallas crew. We'll be remembering him in our prayers and also the little girl with ca.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> What I meant was could we send toys or anything. Or is Dirk's going to set up a special fund for him? I understand the seriousness of his condition. I didn't know if costly vet bills were coming in and they needed some assistance.


Thanks for offering... as of right now I think there talking about treatment as far as meds etc.... He will get everything hes needs. I will let you know if anything changes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

I'm going to pray for a miracle for Maui. Maybe they're wrong.
Is there a little girl puppy, too?

Rio and Maui are both males, right?


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, how sad - we are on vacation but will see if we can do anything when we get home.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't recall - were Maui and Rio from the same breeder as Cruiser?

Poor guy - I'm glad, though, that he'll live the rest of his life in a loving home.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

desilu said:


> I don't recall - were Maui and Rio from the same breeder as Cruiser?
> 
> Poor guy - I'm glad, though, that he'll live the rest of his life in a loving home.


No Maui and Rio arent from the same breeder as Cruiser....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless Dirks for being there for Maui. 

Ko Aloha Makamae E Ipo Maui (Sweetheart, you are so precious) 
Me Ke Aloha Pumehana (with the warmth of my love)
NorCal Pack


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maui will be going to the University of Missouri Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital, to see Cruisers Cardiology Doctor and see what she has to say. Not sure of the date or details but he will be in great hands there.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, poor baby. Many thanks to you and Dirk's fund for taking care of him!


----------

